# High ball flight with irons



## S17er (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm confused as to whether this is a good thing or bad thing?

Last lesson I had, pro commented on my high ball flight straight away as if it was a negative but later commented that plenty would love to hit it that high.  I noted his own 7 iron shots peaked about half the height of mine and lower than my 4 iron.

Only issues I tend to have are hitting in to a strong wind where I will often just hit soft 4 irons for most shots as struggle to keep the ball down.

I don't hit it that far - 7 iron 140 carry - but do compress and take divots.

i know my irons are designed for high ball flight but not sure if I should be trying to lower this?

Thoughts welcome


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 16, 2017)

I would be happy to hit a seven iron 140 yd. so that would not bother me at all especially if I was getting a high ball flight as it should drop dead. Re playing a 4 iron into the wind. Firstly playing a four iron with the wind if you can get it up is fantastic as a lot of players don't play four iron. Back to into the wind, 4 iron. Learn to play into wind shots or fairway woods etc. Just noticed your G 25 clubs on your page and if they are like my G max, they promote a high ball flight. Secondly for your info and mine, would like to hear feedback on G 25s for you hcap of 10. Would other forumers look for better irons. Not that there's owt wrong wi G25's.
incidentaly I had some Titliest ap 714's and I struggled to get them on a good flight. Flogged um to a pal and he hits them high and I mean proper high.


----------



## SteveJay (Jan 16, 2017)

I have always had a high ball flight, but my pro endorses what has been said above, if it isn't costing you distance then a high flight is an advantage, unless maybe you are on a links course or it's very windy.

I think hitting a low punch shot is an easier skill to learn that someone trying to hit it high and keep their distance up. If you can do that with your 4 like you say then I don't think you have much to worry about.


----------



## hovis (Jan 16, 2017)

whats your 7 iron swing speed?  do you hit alot of thin shots?


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 16, 2017)

I have and still have when needed a low ball flight but with clubs down to a 7 iron I can double the height just by using dynamic loft.
Obviously yours is the other way around so perhaps you are using dynamic loft already,maybe try delofting at address and hitting a punch shot with a curtailed follow through.

Lol I sound all professional


----------



## chrisd (Jan 16, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			I have and still have when needed a low ball flight but with clubs down to a 7 iron I can double the height just by using dynamic loft.
Obviously yours is the other way around so perhaps you are using dynamic loft already,maybe try delofting at address and hitting a punch shot with a curtailed follow through.

Lol I sound all professional
		
Click to expand...

I've recently bought Taylormade RSI 1 irons and the 7 iron will go 160/165 but very high too, as do all of the irons - no complaints though and like Pokerjoke changing the dynamic loft can change that


----------



## Dasit (Jan 16, 2017)

Will be physics, your ball height is the result of the factors that go into it

my ball flight was high because I had a high dynamic loft with my 7 iron.

i try to get my dynamic loft below 20 now.


LPGA average 7 iron carry is 141 so similar and they launch at 19 degrees

compare that to yours


----------



## S17er (Jan 16, 2017)

I don't know my swing speed with 7 iron but it is only around 90 with driver.

Rarely hit a thin or fat one and bad shiot would generally be missing left.

Struggle with direction on pacy punch shots - more confident with slowed down full swings as can keep the direction but judging distance can be tricky.    

I guess the flight is only really an issue when windy as I don't feel I have a Plan B game for consistent low shots into the wind.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 16, 2017)

A guy i play with hits the ball very high... is it a problem???? nope, even on a windy links course.

Drives it very well, hits towering iron shots.... off +1

then theres Rory


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 16, 2017)

As you said in your OP, the G25 is designed to help golfers get the ball airborne and they fall into the GI (game improver category). However it also depends on your swing, the shaft, ball position and many other factors which go to contribute to the flight. If you are happy with them I wouldn't worry and either learn to play lower flighted knockdown shots or find your distances when playing into the wind and adjust selection accordingly


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 16, 2017)

S17er said:



			I don't know my swing speed with 7 iron but it is only around 90 with driver.

Rarely hit a thin or fat one and bad shiot would generally be missing left.

Struggle with direction on pacy punch shots - more confident with slowed down full swings as can keep the direction but judging distance can be tricky.    

I guess the flight is only really an issue when windy as I don't feel I have a Plan B game for consistent low shots into the wind.
		
Click to expand...

Just practice buddy you are obviously very competent being off 10 so a bit of trial and error.

I went from a Parkland course to a Links last year and have needed to adapt and after that year its still a work in progress but it does get easier.


----------



## hovis (Jan 16, 2017)

to answer your question.   there is a optimal launch angle to get the most out of the shot.   you could be wasting your distance with the hight. 
i have a swing speed of 93mph with my 7 iron but only hit it 160.  simply because i send the ball into orbit.    i feel your pain because in to wind and I'm dead.   your pro will be able to tell you how much it's hurting your shot


----------



## the_coach (Jan 16, 2017)

S17er said:



			I don't know my swing speed with 7 iron but it is only around 90 with driver.

Rarely hit a thin or fat one and bad shiot would generally be missing left.

Struggle with direction on pacy punch shots - more confident with slowed down full swings as can keep the direction but judging distance can be tricky.    

I guess the flight is only really an issue when windy as I don't feel I have a Plan B game for consistent low shots into the wind.
		
Click to expand...

would say from what is described there some loft being presented at  strike that's nearer the static loft of the club as opposed to say  the dynamic loft that enables a more penetrating flight that still peaks  out pretty good

true to say shots need a good peak height to be  able to achieve carry & distance most elite golfers unless playing  for some kinda special lower flight have peak heights throughout the bag  that are around the same height pretty much with full shots (approx 90'  to 100' -ish)

bunch of things can play into height flight that presents issues in the wind that they tend to balloon & stall some
couple  of real important ones are where the weight is just prior to &  through impact (rh golfer with higher flight would tend to have not  enough weight pressure through the lead leg)
there's more stuff to  usually it's the lead wrist 'extending' (so cupping) too soon - usually  linked to 'release' starting too soon so more around the trail thigh as  opposed to 'at' the ball at strike around opposite the lead thigh

thing  that happens with that tad too early extension of the lead wrist is the  opportunity to lower the dynamic loft of the face is lost something  around the static loft or even 'more' than the static loft is presented  at strike - the second dynamic that happens with this is this 'extra'  loft has the 'face' also looking leftfield - hence the misses left
something  you can do at home to see this is just address where a ball would be in  the stance with a 7i say then without moveing anything else just  'extend' so 'cup' the lead wrist - notice there's immediately more loft  being shown & that loft - the face angle is looking leftfield

many  folks have an action like this & folks can play to a good standard  of golf this way to - as the index here shows - but there will always be  this issue around problems with high flight with a tendency to 'stall  out' in the wind

have a look at the top position of the swing to  see if the lead wrist up there is 'cupped' - it very possibly is - if so
- something to consider  would be with the current grip hold - just take the club to the top to get to that slightly cupped top  position but then at transition feel the weight pressure first into  the lead leg (not a big jump into or onto the lead leg just more of a  'flow' feeling so weight pressure is on the lead leg before the 'top' arms shoulder start down) then at the same time feel you put a tad of a clockwise  'twist' on the handle with the lead hand this 'bow's' the lead wrist a tad - if this is taken up don't try it at norm full speed say around 60% maybes even 50% to give 'time' to make the slight changes in the action

should you try this at all - do it at the range not  straight off out in play - as there's likely to be a tad of directional  issues happening before the drift of the change starts to sink in some

elite golfers hit the ball high but that peak height of around 90' or so is being reached a bunch later in the flight why we get penetrating flights with height so carry and distance - along with faster clubhead speeds it's the lower face angle dynamic loft being presented at impact that goes into making this possible


----------



## ruff-driver (Jan 16, 2017)

I hit it high, like very high, some trackman data from a session i had over xmas.

7 iron, chs,89.5  carry169.3  total 173.4  height 119.5


----------



## S17er (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks for the comments.

i have been experimenting with trying to get more weight on to front foot and bands more forward at Impact to get dynamic loft down.  I can see the merit in this as flight is lower and distance increases but consistently hit these efforts straight left.

The 'turning the handle' sounds interesting and I'm sure I've seen that on YouTube somewhere.


----------

